# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  جريمة إهانة موظف عام - تعريفها واركانها واحكام النقض بشأنها

## هيثم الفقى

*مادة (133 عقوبات )*

من اهان بالاشارة او القول او التهديد موظفا عموميا او احد رجال الضبط او اى انسان مكلف بخدمة عمومية اثناء تادية وظيفته او بسبب تأديتها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد عن ستة اشهر او بغرامة لاتتجاوز مائتى جنية . فأذا وقعت الاهانة على محكمة قضائية او ادارية او مجلس او على احد اعضائها وكان ذلك اثناء انعقاد الجلسة تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لاتزيد على سنة وغرامة لاتتجاوز خمسمائة جنية. 

[b]شرح وتعليق
جنحة اهانة ذوى الصفة العامة[/b]


اركان الجريمة :-
1- فعل مادى وهو وقوع الاهانة 2- صفة المجنى عليه 
3- القصد الجنائى 
وفيما يلى تفصيل لكل ركن .
1 – الركن المادى 
الركن المادى بالجريمة هو وقوع اهانة باحد الافعال المبينة بالمادة التى نحن بصددها وهى الاشارة او القول او التهديد . ولم يعرف القانون الاهانة وقد عرفتها محكمة النقض المصرية بأنها هى كل قول او فعل بحكم العرف فيه ازدراء وحطا من الكرامة فى اعين الناس وان لم يشمل قذفا او سبا او افتراء .والاهانة امر نسبى يتغير تبعا للظروف والملابسات فان العبارة الواحدة اذا قالها شخص بحضور اخر فى مكان ما وفى ظرف معين قد تعد مهينه بينما هى اذا وجهها شخص الى موظف من طبقة اخرى فى ظرف اخر فلا تكون لها هذة الصفة وليس الاهانة وسيلة ايضاح او طريقة لاثباتها فقد تقع بالقول او الاشارة وقد تكون الصور شيوعا هى الاهانة بالقول . ويتعين على القاضى ان يظهر فى حكمه الفاظ الاهانة حتى تتمكن محكمة النقض من مراقبة ما اذا كانت تلك الالفاظ تعبر اهانة للموجة الية من عدمة 
2- صفة المجنى عليه
حدد النص صفة المجنى عليه الموجة اليه الاهانة فاشترط ان يكون موظفا عموميا او احد رجال الضبط او اى انسان مكلف بخدمة عمومية ولا خلاف على تعريف الموظف العام او رجال الضبط اما عبارة اى انسان مكلف بخدمة عمومية فهى من السعة بحيث تسمح بحماية جميع رجال السلطة من الاهانة وهى تشمل كل شخص لايدخل فى عداد الموظفين الرسمين ولا رجال الضبط ولكنة يشترك فى الادارة العامة بأداء ايه خدمة عمومية دائمة كانت او وقتية .ويجب ان تقع الاهانة اثناء تأدية الوظيفة او بسببها ويتعين ان تكون فى حضور الموظف وعلى مسمع منه .
3- القصد الجنائى 
يكفى لتوافر القصد الجنائى فى جريمة الاهانة تعمد توجية الفاظ تحمل بذاتها معنى الاهانة الى الموظف سواء اثناء الوظيفة او بسببها بغض النظر عن الباعث على توجيهها فمتى ثبت للمحكمة صدور الالفاظ المهينة فلا حاجة لها بعد ذلك للتدليل صراحة فى حكمها على ان الجانى قصد بها الاساءة او الاهانة .
________________________________________
صورة خاصة من الجريمة :-
نصت المادة الثانية من المادة التى نحن بصددها على صورة خاصة هى ان تقع الاهانة على محكمة قضائية او ادارية او مجلس او على احد اعضائة اثناء انعقاد الجلسة وتعتبر الجريمة المقرونة بهذة الخصوصية جريمة زمن خاص بمعنىانها لاتقع الا فى انعقاد الجلسة بحيث اذا وقعت فى زمن اخر تفقد صفة الجريمة موضوع الحديث .
1- صفة خاصة فى المجنى علية هى انه محكمة قضائية مثل محكمة الجنح المستانفة او محكمة ادارية او مجلس مثل القضاء الاعلى 
2- زمن معين تقع فيه الاهانة هو زمن وجود الجلسة سواء اكانت جلسة محكمة ام جلسة مجلس .
فأذا وقعت الاهانة على محكمة او مجلس او احد اعضائة بعد انعقاد الجلسة بان وصلت برقية الاهانة فى هذا الوقت لاتتوافر الجريمة خاصة .
________________________________________
اهانة المحامى :-
تنص المادة (54) من قانون المحاماه رقم 17 لسنة 1983 على ان يعاقب كل من تعدى على محام او اهانة بالاشارة او القول او التهديد اثناء قيامة باعمال مهنته او بسببها بالعقوبة المقررة لمن يرتكب ضد احد اعضاء هئية المحكمة اى يعاقب الجانى فى هذة الحالة بمقتضى المادة التى نحن بصددها الان فى فقرتها الثانية .
العقوبة :-
الحبس مدة لاتزيد على ستة اشهر او غرامة لاتتجاوز مائتى جنية مصرى اذا كنا بصدد الفقرة الاولى لكن تشدد العقوبة لتصبح الحبس مدة لاتزيد على سنة او غرامة لاتتجاوز خمسمائة جنية اذا كنا بصدد الفقرة الثانية .
________________________________________
( احكام محكمة النقض )
اولا تعريف الاهانة :- بأنها هى كل قول او فعل بحكم العرف فيه ازدراء وحطا من الكرامة فى اعين الناس وان لم يشمل قذفا او سبا او افتراء ولاعبرة فى الجرائم القولية بالداولة فى الاسلوب مادامت العبارات مفيدة بسياقها معنى الاهانة .
( جلسة 22/2/1933 طعن رقم 1116 سنة 3 ق ) 
ان جريمة الاهانة توجة الى موظف عمومى اثناء تادية وظيفته او بسبب تأديتها التى تقع على محكمة قضائية او ادارية او مجلس او على احد اعضائها اثناء انعقاد الجلسة كما تتحقق بحكم المادة (133) من قانون العقوبات بالاشارة او القول او التهديد فى مواجهة المتعدى عليه تحقق كذلك بواسطة التلغراف او التليفون او الكتابة او الرسم بموجب المادة (134) من القانون المذكور على ان يكون عقابها فى الحالات الاخيرة طبقا للفقرة الاولى من المادة (133) المشار اليها ولايشترط لتوافر الاهانة ان تكون الافعال او العبارات المستعملة مشتملة على قذف او سب او اسناد امر معين بل يكفى ان تحمل معنى الاساءة او المساس بالشعور او الغض من الكرامة .
( جلسة 21/3/ 1955 طعن رقم 36 سنة 25ق) 
ان عبارة المادة 133 من قانون العقوبات عامة تشمل كل اهانة بالاشارة او القول او التهديد بلا فرق بين ان تكون الاهانة حصلت ابتداء من المتعدى او حصلت ردا لاهانة وقعت عليه .
( الطعن رقم 1289 لسنة 35 جلسة 8/2/1966 س 17 ق 20 ص 112 ) 
ولايشترط لتوافر جريمة الاهانة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 133 من قانون العقوبات ان تكون الافعال او العبارات المستعملة مشتملة على قذف او سب او اسناد امر معين بل يكفى ان تحمل معنى الاساءة او المساس بالشعور او الغض من الكرامة .
( الطعن رقم 1891 لسنة 37 جلسة 25/12/1967 س 18 ق 275 ص 1291 )
( الطعن رقم 917 لسنة 42 ق جلسة 13/11/1972 س 23 ق 270 ص 1194 )
لما كان يشترط لتوافر جريمة الاهانة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 133 من قانون العقوبات و تنص المادة (54) من قانون المحاماه رقم 17 لسنة 1983 على ان يعاقب كل من تعدى على محام او اهانة بالاشارة او القول او التهديد اثناء قيامة باعمال مهنته او بسببها واذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد خلا منه استظهار ذلك فانه يكون معيبا بالقصور الذى يبطله .
( الطعن رقم 19754 لسنة 63 جلسة 28/7/1999 )
________________________________________
ثانيا :- اهانة الموظفين العموميين 
ان المادة 133 من قانون العقوبات لاتعاقب على اهانة الموظفين اثناء تأدية الوظيفة فقط ايضا اذا كانت الاهانة لم تقع الا بعد ان تنهى الموظف عن عملة بساعة عند مقابلة المتهم له فى الشارع فان ذلك لايمنع من العقاب اذا انه ليس فيه ماينفى ان وقوع الاهانة كان بسبب تأدية الوظيفة .
( جلسة 3/6/1940 طعن رقم 1322 سنة ق )
ان الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 133 من قانون العقوبات تحقق ولو كان من تفوه بالفاظ الاهانة قد اوردها فى حوار بينه وبين غيره من الحاضرين مادام انه تعمد توجيهها الى الموظف فى محضره وعلى مسمع منه وهذة المادة لاتعاقب على اهانة الموظف اثناء تأدية الوظيفة فقط ايضا اذا كانت الاهانة متى كانت قد وقعت عليه اثناء تادية الوظيفة وكان من شأنها المساس بالوظيفة وكرامتها .
( جلسة 11/11/1952 طعن رقم 776 سنة 22ق ) 
من ثبتت عليه الجريمة المنصوص عليها بالمادة 117 ع قديم ) لا يعفيه من العقاب عليها انه كان فى حالة دفع اعتداء وقع عليه لان عبارة هذة المادة عامة تشمل كل اهانة بالاشارة او القول بلا فرق بين ان تكون حصلت ابتداء من المتعدى او حصلت ردا لاهانة وقعت عليه .
( جلسة 28/3/1932 طعن رقم 1586 سنة 2 ق ) 
ان القانون فى المادتين 133 و 134 قصد المعاقبة على الاهانة بمعناها العام فما يوجه الى الموظف بما يمس شرفه وكرامته معاقب عليه بهما سواء اكان من قبيل القذف او السب الا انه لايقبل من المتهم على كل حال ان يقيم الدليل لاثبات مااسند الى المجنى علية مادام ذلك لم يقع علنا ولم يكن القصد اذاعته بل مجرد توجيهه الى المجنى عليه وحده .
( جلسة 8/6/1942 طعن رقم 1443 سنة 12ق ) 
القصد الجنائى فى جريمة الاهانة بالكتابة المعاقب عليها بالمادتين (133و134) من قانون العقوبات يكون متوافرا بمجرد تعمد توجيه العبارات يكون قد ارسل الكتاب المتضمن للاهانة الى المجنى عليه فى ظرف مقفل اذ ان الشارع قد سن المادة 134 السابق ذكرها خصيصا للمعاقبة على مجرد اهانة الموظف العمومى بالكتابة .
( جلسة 8/6/1942 طعن رقم 1443 سنة 12ق )
انه اذا جاز تحقق جيمة توجه الاهانة الى الموظف او الى الهيئة التابع لها الموظف على سبيل الاستثناء فى غير حضور المجنى عليه فذلك مشروط بان تصل الاهانة بالفعل الى علم الموظف او الهيئة وان تكون المتهم قد قصد الى هذة الاهانة فاذا كانت واقعة الدعوى كما اثبتها الحكم لاتد على توافر هذين الشرطين فلا يصح اعتبار الاهانة قد وجهت الى المجنى عليهم .
( جلسة 11/3/1974 طعن رقم 1799 سنة 17 ق )
جريمة اهانة الموظف تحقق بمجرد تعمد توجية الالفاظ التى تحمل معنى الاهانة الى الموظف سواء اثناء تادية الوظيفة او بسببها .
( الطعن رقم 944 لسنة 25 ق جلسة 2/1/1956 س 7 ص 6 )
من المقرر انه يكفى لتوافر القصد الجنائى فى جريمة اهانى موظف عمومى بالقول او الاشارة اثناء تاديته لاعمال وظيفتة بمجرد تعمد توجية الالفاظ التى تحمل معنى الاهانة الى الموظف سواء اثناء تادية الوظيفة او بسببها .
( الطعن رقم 1187 لسنة 35 جلسة 8/2/1966س 17 ق 19 ص 106 ) 
( الطعن رقم 917 لسنة 42 ق جلسة 13/11/1972 س 23 270 ص 1194 )
اذا كانت الواقعة الثابته بالحكم هى ان المتهم عقب الحكم فى دعواه نطق قائلا :- دا تحامل موجها الخطاب الى محكمة هيئتها والى شخص القاضى المنصوص عليهما فى المواد 133/2, 171 و 186 من قانون العقوبات وذا كان يمكن اعتباره تشويشا فى حكم المادة 89 من قانون المرافعات فى المواد المدنية والتجارية فان ذلك لايمنع من العقاب عليه بتلك المواد مادام هو يكون فى ذات الوقت الجريمتين المنصوص عليهما فيها . 
( جلسة 10/5/1943 طعن رقم 1144 سنة 13 ق ) 
________________________________________
ثالثا:- اهانة المحكمة :
المراد من لفظ المحكمة الوارد فى المادة 117 عقوبات قديم هئية المحكمة اى القضاه ومن يعتبرون جزاءا متمما لهياتهم ولاجدال فى ان عضو النيابة منتمى لتلك الهيئة فى الجلسات الجنائية ومنها جلسات الاحالة فالاعتداء عليه هو اعتداء موجه الى محكمة .
( نقض جلسة 26/5/1932 مجموعة الربع قرن جـ 1ص 300 بند 9 )
ان الاهانة التى نصت عليها المادة 159 قديم المعدلة بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 97 لسنة 1931 هى كل قول او فعل يحكم العرف بان فية ارداراء وحطا من الكرامة فى اعين الناس ولم يشمل قذفا او سبا او افتراء ممن وصف حكم محكمة بكلمة جرى العرف بعدها زراية وحط من الكرامة فقد اهان هذة المحكمة وحق عليه العقاب بمقتضى المادتين 148و159 من القانون المتقدم بالذكر ولايقال ان مايوجه الي الحكم من اوصاف المزرية لاينسحب الى هيئة المحكمة لان هناك تلازما ذهنيا بين الحكم والهيئة التى اصدرته فالازدراء بحكم يشمله هو والهئية التى اصدرته معا .
( نقض جلسة 2/1/1933 مجموعة الربع قرن جـ 1ص 301 بند 10 )
لم يحتم القانون اصدار الحكم فى نفس الجلسة التى وقعت فيها جنحة الاهانة مادام قد بدىء فى تلك الجلسةبل ان المادة 90 مرافعات اجازت للمحكمة فى هذة الحالة ان تؤجل الحكم الى جلسة اخرى .
( نقض جلسة 26/5/1930 مجموعة الربع قرن جـ 1ص 301 بند 11 )
ان قانون العقوبات اذ نص فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 133 عقوبات على انه اذا وقعت الاهانة على محكمة قضائية او ادارية او مجلس او على احد اعضائها اثناء انعقاد الجلسة ان كان نص فى الفقرة الاولى على اهانة الموظفين اثناء تادية وظائفهم او بسبب تأديتها فهو انما اراد بذلك النص العقاب على اهانة هيئة المحكمة او قضاتها فى اثناء الجلسة ولو كانت الفاظ الاهانة غير متعلقة بالدعوى المنظورة او المتعلقة واقعة دائما اثناء تادية الوظيفة ومن شانها بطبيعة الحال المساس بالوظيفة وكرامتها .
( نقض جلسة 10/5/1943 مجموعة الربع قرن جـ1 ص301 بند 12)
اذا كانت الواقعة الثابته بالحكم هى ان المتهم عقب خروجة من حجرة القاضى الذى رفض المعارضة المقدمة منه فى امر حبسة قال فى ساحة المحكمة وعلى مسمع من القاضى عشان خاطر فلان يحبسونا ظلم دى خواطر فاستنتجت المحكمة من ذلك انه قصد اهانة هيئة المحكمة التى اصدرت القرار باستمرار حبسة وطبقت علية المادة 184 من قانون العقوبات فانها لاتكون مخطئة ولايقبل من المتهم ان يتظلم من ذلك الى محكمة النقض لان العبارة التى تفوه بها تؤدى الى ما انتهت اليه المحكمة منها بما لها من السلطة الموضوعية لاتحمى سوى الهيئات التى تحدثت عنها باعتبارها هيئات معنوية مستقلة عن الاشخاص الذين تتكون منهم فهى لاتنطبق على منصوص عليه فى المادة 186 وذلك لان اهانة القضاة بوصفهم قضاه تتناول هيئة المحكمة التى تتالف منهم وهذا مما يدخل فى نص المادة 184 عقوبات اما المادة 186 عقوبات فالمقصود منها هو العقاب على مجرد الاخلال بهيئة المحاكم او سلطتها .
( نقض جلسة 1/12/1941 مجموعة الربع قرن ص 301 بند 14 )
________________________________________
رابعا :- الاهانة بالنشر :-
القصد الجنائى فى جرائم القذف والسب والاهانة لايتحقق الا اذا كانت الالفاظ الموجهة الى المجنى عليه شائنة بذاتها وقد استقر القضاء على انه فى جرائم النشر يتعين لبحث وجود جريمة فيها او عدم وجودها تقدير مرامى العبارات التى يحاكم عليها الناشر وتبنى مناحيها فاذا مااشتمل المقال على عبارات يكون الغرض منها الدفاع عن مصلحة عامة واخرى يكون القصد منها التشهير فللمحكمة فى هذه الحالة ان توازن بين القصدين وتقدر ايهما كانت له الغلبة فى نفس الناشر .
( الطعن رقم 33 لسنة 35 ق جلسة 2/11/1965 س 16ص 787 )
الاصل ان المرجع فى تعريف حقيقة الفاظ السب والقذف او الاهانة هو بما يطمئن اليه القاضى من تحصيلة لفهم الواقع فى الدعوى ولارقابة عليه فى ذلك لمحكمة النقض مادام لم يخطى فى التطبيق القانونى على الواقعة .
( الطعن رقم 33 لسنة 35 جلسة 2/11/1965 س 16 ص 787 )
النقد المباح هو ابداء الراى فى امر او عمل دون المساس بشخص صاحب الامر او العمل بغية التشهير به او الاحط من كرامته وهو مالم يخطى الحكم فى تقديره ذلك ان النقد عن واقعة عامة وهو سياسة توفير الادوية والعقاقير الطبية فى البلد وهو امر عام يهم الجمهور ولما كانت عبارة المقال تتلاءم وظروف الحال وهدفها العام ولم يثبت ان الطاعن قصد التشهير بشخص معين فان النعى على الحكم بالخطاء فى تطبيق القانون يكون على غير اساس .
( الطعن رقم 33 لسنة 35 جلسة 2/11/1965 س 16 ص 787 )
من المقرر ان جريمة الاهانة التى توجة الى موظف عمومى اثناء تأدية الوظيفتة بحكم المادة (133) من قانون العقوبات بالاشارة او القول او التهديد فى مواجهة المتعدى عليه تحقق كذلك بواسطة التلغراف او التليفون او الكتابة او الرسم بموجب المادة (134) من القانون المذكوريشترط للعقاب فى الحالات الاخيرة ان يعنمد الجانى توجيه العبارات المهينه الى المجنى عليها لما كان ذلك وكانت واقعة الدعوى كما اثبتها الحكم تشير الى ان الشكوى المتضمنة العبارات المهينة لم توجة الى المجنى علية مباشرة وانما وجهت الى رئاسة الوزاراة التابع لها وكانت الاوصاف الاخرى والتى تضمنتها صحيفة الادعاء المباشرة قضى نهائيا ببراءته منها ومن ثم فانه يتعين القضاء ببراءته من تلك التهمة عملا بالفقرة الاولى من المادة 39 من قانون رقم 57 لسنة 1959 فى شان حالات واجراءات الطعن امام محكمة النقض .
"( الطعن رقم 2257 لسنة 60 ق جلسة 27/1/1997 )
________________________________________
خامسا :- خامسا تسيب الاحكام بالنسبة الى جريمة الاهانة :-
قول شخص لمامور مركز حال اجتماع عام بمكتبة انا مش باشتغل فى الدار بتاعك مقرنا هذا القول بالاشارة باليد فى وجة المامور يكفى لتكوين جريمة الاهانة المبينة فى المادة 117 من قانون العقوبات قديم فاذا اقتصر الحكم الاستئنافى على اثبات هذة العبارة مقترنة بالاشارة فى الظروف التى حدثت فيها وكانت هذة العبارة هى بعض مااسند الى المتهم صدوره على ما هو ثابت بالحكم الابتدائى فان عدم ذكر باقى الالفاظ المنسوب صدورها الى المتهم والمدونة فى الحكم الابتدائى لايعد قصورا فى بيان الواقعة .
( جلسة 28/3/1932 طعن رقم 1586 سنة 2 ق )
ان مجرد التفوه بالفاظ مقذعة فى حق موظف عمومى اثناء تادية عملة يحقق جريمة الاهانة المنصوص عليها بالمادة 117 عقوبات فمتى ثبت على المتهم صدور هذه الالفاظ عنه فلا حاجة للتدليل صراحة فى الحكم على انه قصد بها الاهانة .
( جلسة 1/3/1937 طعن رقم 852 سنة 7 ق )
اذا كانت واقعة الدعوى هى ان ضابط البوليس الذى كلف بتفتيش منزل المتهمة للبحث عن امراة محجور عليها لتسليمها الى اهلها قد اصطحت معه احد المحامين وشيخ الحارة والقيم عليها ثم صعد معهم الى مسكن المتهمة فاغلقت الباب دونهم فطرق شيخ الحارة فسألت من الطارق فاجابها الضابط وعرفها شخصيته ومهته فاجابته بقولها لانيابة ولابوليس ولاانت ولا احسن منك ياخذنى للقسم وذلك على اثر مناقشته بينهما على الضابط اذ هى قد تحمل على ان مرادها هو ان حقها فى عدم دخول المنزل مكفول بحكم القانون وان احد مهما كان شانه وقدره لايستطيع ان يدخلة واذن فانة يكون اللازم لاعتبا المتهمه فى هذة الواقعة مرتكبة الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 133/1 من قانون العقوبات ان ثبت ان المتهمة قصدت توجيه الالفاظ التى اصدرت منها الى ضابط البوليس واهانته وتحقيره .
( جلسة 26/1/1948 طعن 2576 سنة 17 ق ) 
اذا كان المتهم قد تمسك فى دفاعه امام المحكمة بانة لم يوجه الالفاظ التى صدرت منه الى المحكمة اذ ذاك ومع هذا ادانته المحكمة بتهمة الاهانة على الاساس الذى يستوجبة نص المادة 133/2ع وهو يكون فعل الاهانة موجها الى المحكمة ذاتها وان يكون المتهم قد قصد هذا التوجية وذلك دون ان تعرض لهذا الدفاع او تضمن حكمها ردا يفنده فان حكمها يكون قاصرا واجبا نقضه .
( جلسة 24/1/1953 طعن رقم 1217 سنة 22 ق )
مادام الحكم قد اورد الفاظ الاهانة التى بدرت من المتهم وبين انها وجهت منه الى المجنى عليه ( موظف ) فى اثناء قيام هذا الاخير بتأدبية وظيفته فهذا يكفى فى بيان الواقعة .
( جلسة 5/12/1951 طعن رقم 1885 سنة 20ق )
يكفى لتوافر القصد الجنائى فى جريمة الاهانة المنصوص عليها فى المادة (133) من قانون العقوبات تعمد توجية الفاظ تحمل بذاتها معنى الاهانة الى الموظف سواء اثناء تادية الوظيفة بغض النظر عن الباعث على توجيهها فمتى ثبت للمحكمة صدور الالفاظ المهينة فلا حاجة لها بعد ذلك للتدليل صراحة فى حكمها على ان الجانى قصد بها الاساءة او الاهانة .
( الطعن رقم 1891 لسنة 37 ق 25//12/1967 س 18 275 ص 1291 )
الاصل ان المرجع فى تعريف حقيقة الفاظ او القذف او الاهانة هو بما يكمئن اليه القاضى من تحصيله لفهم الواقع فى الدعوى ولارقابة عليه فى ذلك لمحكمة النقض مادام لم يخطىء فى التطبيق القانونى على رقابة الواقعة ولما كان الحكم قد اورد واقعة الدعوى بقولة انها تخلص فيما ابلغ به وقرره المجنى عليه من انه اثناء قيامة بعملية مراجعة حسابات جمعية بنى عياض التعاونية حضر المتهم وطلب منه صرف مستلزمات زراعية فلما طالبة ببعض البيانات والاوراق اللازمة اعتدى علية بالقول بعبارات انت صفتك اية علشان تطلب هذة الاشياء او لاصغى اليك وكانت محكمة الموضوع قد اطمأنت فى فهم سائغ لواقعة الدعوى الى ان الفاظ التى وجهها الطاعن الى المجنى علية تنطوى على معنى الاهانة فى الظروف والملابسات التى استظهرتها فى حكمها وهو مالم تخطىء فى تقديره فلا وجه لما يعناه الطاعن فى هذا الخصوص .
( الطعن رقم 917 لسنة 42 ق جلسة 13/11/1972 س 23 ق 270 ص 1194 )
لما كان توافر صفة الموظف العام او من فى حكمه فى المجنى علية وتحقيق الاهانة فى اثناء تأدية الوظيفة او بسبب تأديتها من الامور الموضوعية التى تستقل محكمة الموضوع الموضوع بالفصل فيها بغير مقعب مادام استدلالها سليما مستندا الى اصل صحيح فى الاوراق وكان مااورد الحكم له اصل صحيح من شهادة المجنى عليه بالجلسة فان مايثيره الطاعن يكون فى غير محله .
( الطعن رقم 917 لسنة 42 ق جلسة 13/11/1972 س 23 ق 270 ص 1194 )
يجب لصحة الحكم فى جريمة الاهانة ان تشمل بذاته على بيان الفاظ الاهانة التى بنى قضاءه عليها حتى يمكن لمحكمة النقض مراقبة تطبيق القانون تطبيقا صحيحا على الواقعة كما صار اثباتها فى الحكم واذ كان الحكم الابتدائى المؤيد لاسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه قد خلا من بيان الالفاظ التى اعتبرت اهانة والتى تخذته المحكمة بها وكان لايغنى عن هذا البيان الاحالة فى شانه الى ماورد بمحضر جمع الاستدلالات فان الحكم المطعون فيه يكون مشوبا بالقصور الذى له الصدارة على وجوه الطعن المتعلقة بمخالفة القانون .
( الطعن رقم 1563 لسنة 48 ق جلسة 15/1/1979 س 30 ق 17 ص 103 )
اذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه خلا من بيان الالفاظ المهينة التى وجهتها الطاعنة الى المجنى عليه واكتفى فى بيانها بالاحالة فى شكوى المجنى علية دون ان يورد مضمونها وبين العبارات التى اعتبرها اهانة لما كان ذلك وكان من المقرر ان القصد الجنائى فى جرائم القذف والسب والاهانة يتحقق متى كان الالفاظ الموجهة الى المجنى عليه شانئة بذاتها وانه يتعين على الحكم الصادر بالادانة فى جريمة اهانة موظف عام ان يشتمل بذاته على بيان الفاظ حتى يتسنى لمحكمة النقض مراقبة صحة تطبيق القانون واذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد خلا من بيان الالفاظ التى اعتبرها مهينة على ماتقدم بيانة فانة يكون قاصرا قصورا يعيبه .
( الطعن رقم 27430 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 25/3/2001 )
اذ كان يبين من الحكم الابتدائى المؤيد لاسبابة بالحكم المطعون فيه انه اقتصر فى بيان واقعة الدعوى والتدليل على ثبوتها فى حق الطاعن على قوله وحيث نخلص الواقعة فيما جاء بمحضر الضبط وحيث ان الركن المادى فى الفعل المؤثم قد توافر فيما اثبته محرر المحضر من قيامه بشهادة شاهد الواقعة وحيث انه عن الركن المعنوى فان المشرع لايتطلب قصد جنائيا خاصا ويكفى ان يتم فعل من علم واراده ولايوجد فى الاوراق ما يقدح فى ذلك وحيث انه لم ترد فى اجابة المتهم ماقد ينفى الاتهام الموجه الية والمحكمة لاتصدق دفاع المتهم غير مؤيد بدليل وحيث ان المحكمة قد استقر لها حسبما سبق اثباته تحقق الركن المادى بفعل المتهم وتوافر القصد الجنائى لديه وسلامة الاسناد اليه وثبوت التهمة عليه ومن ثم يتعين عقاب المتهم طبقا لمواد القيد والمادة 304/2 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية ان يشمل كل حكم بالآدانه على بيان الواقعة المستجوبة للعقوبات بيانا كافيا تتحقق به اركان الجريمة والظروف التى وقعت فيها والادله التى استخلصت منها المحكمة الادانة حتى يتضح وجة استدلالها بها وسلامة المأخذ والا كان قاصرا وكان من المقرر ان الحكم الصادر بألادانة فى جريمة اهانة الموظف العام اثناء تأدية وظيفته يجب ان يشتمل بذاته على بيان الفاظ الاهانة التى بنى قضاءه عليها حتى يمكن لمحكمة النقض مراقبة تطبيق القانون تطبيقا صحيحا على الواقعة كما صار اثباتها فى الحكم لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم الابتدائى المؤيد لاسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه لم يورد الواقعة وادلة الثبوت التى اقام قضاءه بالادانه ومؤدى كل منها واكتفى فى بيان الدليل بالاحالة الى محضرالضبط دون بيان العبارات التى عدها اهانة فانة يكون معبيا بالقصور الذى يبطله بما يوجب نقضه .
( الطعن رقم 13649 لسنة 61 ق جلسة 19/4/2001 )
الاصل ان المرجع فى تعريف حقيقة الفاظ السب او القذف او الاهانة هو بما يطمئن اليه القاضى من تحصيله لفهم الواقع فى الدعوى ولارقابة علية فى ذلك لمحكمة النقض مادام لم يخطىء فى التطبيق القانونى على الواقعة .
( الطعن رقم 4527 لسنة 51 ق جلسة 8/4/1982 السنة 33 ص 468 )
يتعين على الحكم الصادر بالادانة فى جريمة اهانة موظف عام ان يشتمل بذاته على بيان الفاظ الاهانى حتى يتسنى لمحكمة النقض مراقبة صحة تطبيق القانون واذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد خلا من بيان الالفاظ التى اعتبرها مهينة فانه يكون قاصرا .
( الطعن رقم 1822 لسنة 58 ق جلسة 27/4/1989 السنة 40ص 543 )
من المقرر ان القصد الجنائى فى جرائم القذف والسب والاهانة يتحقق متى كانت الالفاظ الموجهة الى المجنى علية شائنة بذاتها .
( الطعن رقم 1822 لسنة 58 ق جلسة 27/4/1989 السنة 40 ص 543 )
يجب لصحة الحكم فى جريمة الاهانة ان يشتمل بذاته على بيان الفاظ الاهانة التى بنى قضاءه عليها حتى يمكن لمحكمة النقض مراقبة تطبيق القانون تطبيقا صحيحا على الواقعة كما صار اثباتها فى الحكم واذ كان الحكم الابتدائى المؤيد لاسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه قد خلا من بيان الالفاظ التى اعتبرت اهانة والتى تخذته المحكمة بها وكان لايغنى عن هذا البيان الاحالة فى شانه الى ماورد بمحضر جمع الاستدلالات فان الحكم المطعون فيه يكون مشوبا بالقصور الذى له الصدارة على وجوه الطعن المتعلقة بمخالفة القانون .
( نقض جلسة 15/1/1979 المكتب الفنى س 30 رقم 17 ص 103 )
________________________________________
سادسا: القصد الجنائى :-
القصد الجنائى فى جريمة الاهانة بالكتابة المعاقب عليها بالمادتين (133و134 ) من قانون العقوبات متوافرا بمجرد تعمد توجيه العبارات المهينه الى المجنى عليه مهما كان الباعث على ذلك ولاينفع المتهم ان يكون قد ارسل الكتاب المتضمن للاهانة الى المجنى عليه فى ظرف مقفل اذ ان الشرع قد سن المادة (134 ) السابق ذكرها خصيصا للمعاقبة على مجرد اهانة الموظف العمومى بالكتابة .
( نقض جلسة 8/6/1942 مجموعة الربع قرن جـ 21 ص 300 بند 7 )
من المقرران المرجع فى تعريف حقيقة الفاظ السب او القذف او الاهانة هو بما يطمئن اليه القاضى من تحصيله لفهم الواقع فى الدعوى ولارقابة علية فى ذلك لمحكمة النقض مادام لم يخطىء فى التطبيق القانونى على الواقعة . ويكفى لتوافر القصد الجنائى فى جريمة الاهانة بالقول مجرد تعمد توجيه الالفاظ التى تحمل بذاتها معنى الاهانة بغض النظر عن الباعث عن توجيهها وهو مالم يخطىء الحكم فى تقريره بصدد الرد عن دفاع الطاعن فى هذا الخصوص ومن ثم فلم تعد بالحكم حاجة من بعد ثبوت صدور الالفاظ المهينة من الطاعن الى التدليل على انه كان يقصد بها الاهانة لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم قد اثبت ان وكيل النيابة انتقل الى المركز اثر عمله من شكوى قدمها محامى المحبوسين بوجودها فيه بصفة غير قانونية وبقيام الطاعن بحبسهما بدون وجة حق بالرغم من صدور قرار القاضى بالافراج عنهما وان الاهانة قد وقعت على كل من وكيل النيابة والمحامى عن الطاعن وذلك اثناء قيام وكيل النيابة باجراء التحقيق المنصوص عليه فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 43 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية بديوان المركز وحضور المحامى الشاكى هذا التحقيق بناء على الحق المخول له بالمادتين (83و85 ) من قانون المحاماه الصادر بالقرار رقم 61 لسنة 1968 فان فى ذلك مايحقق وقوع جريمتى الاهانة المنصوص عليهما فى المادتين (133) من قانون العقوبات (98 ) من قانون المحاماه .
( نقض جلسة 25/12/1967 المكتب الفنى س 18 رقم 275 ص 1291 )
القصد الجنائى فى جرائم القذف والسب والاهانة لايتحقق الا اذا كانت الالفاظ الموجهة الى المجنى عليه شائنة بذاتها وقد استقر القضاء على انه فى جرائم النشر يتعين لبحث وجود جريمة فيها او عدم وجودها تقدير مرامى العبارات التى يحاكم عليها الناشر وتبنى مناحيها فاذا مااشتمل المقال على عبارات يكون الغرض منها الدفاع عن مصلحة عامة واخرى يكون القصد منها التشهير فللمحكمة فى هذه الحالة ان توازن بين القصدين وتقدر ايهما كانت له الغلبة فى نفس الناشر .
( نقض جلسة 2/11/1965 المكتب الفنى س 16 رقم 149 ص 78 )

----------

